# new member with a new hobby 750 fml



## 108190 (Nov 9, 2007)

would appreciate any info on traveling in spain around august sept 2008, anyone recommend any good cheap sites, or wild camps, have been once to spain in the motorhome this year,in july, found it very expensive for what i wanted, so any info please
regards Bob & Sue


----------

